# Berata Xtrema 2 Versus Benelli SBE 2



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Need advice on what gun I should get a Berata Xtrema 2 or a Benelli SBE 2.

I mainly hunt ducks and geese and some times snows looking at getting 3.5 in and a 28 in barrel Iam kinda stuck on the Berata but I wanted to get your opinions. All input would be great thanks!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Well i work as a gun says man and they are both good. But if i was to buy one of those two i would choose the sbe way easier to to take apart and just feels better in my hand. Go for the sbe


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

sbe fits me better and very easy to clean but get what feels more comfortable to you thats what you'll shoot better


----------



## taffman (Mar 29, 2008)

Could not decide so I have both of them. The Beretta is the softer shooter but the gas piston is a pain in the a$$ to clean where the Benelli is a field hunters dream and does not even seem to get that dirty as all the junk goes out the barrel as it is inertia operated.
Really you can't go wrong with eother but the SBE II just does it for me. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

taffman:
when you're hunting which one do you use the most? How much is the recoil difference?


----------



## taffman (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Hardsell
The Beretta is a bit softer, a gentle push, versus the Benelli which has a small punch to it.
I bought the Beretta in the sporting clays model and it has the fancy wood with the gold engraving, etc. so it sees mostly gun club action although I did buy an extra black, synthetic stock for it as I have taken it in the field for a couple of seasons.
The main reason I picked up the SBEII in max 4-d camo was for it's 3.5 inch capabilities. So having said that, with those magnum shells, it kicks pretty good, but is still managable. It also cycles incredibly fast and does not get anywhere near as dirty as the Beretta. It is incredibly simple to strip and clean and works every time.
Both fantastic guns, you cannot go wrong with either choice, but I like the SBEII a bit more, maybe it fit's me better.
Regards, Greg


----------

